# Please offer Your expert electrical opinion!



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*bad light*

If I was you I would be there with the sparky and ho all at same time, so when you prove it was something else you can have sparky hand the bill to him and not you. I would charge something for wasting your time as well if you can prove it was something he did.


----------



## Ohmy (Sep 10, 2009)

We just ran into a similiar problem on a project. After hotting back up an existing circuit, folks started getting shocked on the rain gutters. Of course its all our fault. So we send a guy out who looks around for a while and he cannot find anything. On the phone, I tell our guy to find the newest looking boads on the outside of the area of the problem and start pulling nails. He gets to the third nail and the short clears. Now what to do with the wire.....


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I would stand there with my volt meter and check it with the HO watching. If it's normal voltage then explain to him that's all a light socket has to do. Then it's probably a problem with the light bulbs.


----------



## electriciansnet (Oct 13, 2008)

Had a few customers like this over the years. You tell him to call a licensed electrician and if this licensed electrician finds you at fault (which he won't and even if he is coaxed to, he will not be able to logically back it up) you will pay for the service call.


----------



## electriciansnet (Oct 13, 2008)

*Yes I agree with bubbles*



Bubbles said:


> If I was you I would be there with the sparky and ho all at same time, so when you prove it was something else you can have sparky hand the bill to him and not you. I would charge something for wasting your time as well if you can prove it was something he did.


Right, right Bubbles!


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Bubbles said:


> I think it's more of a fredbillion to 1. These things really irk me. Lately, when we redo old boobytrapped houses, I make the contractor or owner walk around the whole house with me before the job starts and look and check out everything to see if it works before we start. Like checking out a rental on car. *Or even have them sign a disclosure that they know everything works fine before you start.* With all these boobytrapped handyman special flipped houses we all better make it a habit before we start the job. It takes a little time but better than losing your ass on something later because of folks like the above. I don't make them sign anything just verbal for the moment. They would have to be a major dickhead to argue later. I agree with all of the above for solution!


That looks like booby trap to me having the ho sign off on everything working correctly before you start.  
After the job is done, he can say the toilet leaks, and show the signed paper saying it worked before.


----------

